# freeBSD 4.10 Kernel srcs



## jarod (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new here so I hope to be in the right place.

I have this old freebsd release, and I need to recompile the kernel; in /usr/src the sys folder does not exists. trying to get srcs via sysinstall, downloading them from freebsd's ftp, is useless: 4.10 kernel sources are no more available.

Anyone suggestions?


----------



## vivek (Apr 25, 2009)

Old releases are available at: ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/

Direct link to 4.10 source code ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/4.10-RELEASE/


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2009)

If you can use net/csup or net/cvsup-without-gui, use it.  Else, cvs(1) should exist.  The command to checkout 4.10 source should look something like:

```
cvs -d freebsdanoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs co -rRELENG_4_10 src
```

But I haven't used cvs in a long time, so don't quote me on that.


----------



## jarod (Apr 25, 2009)

HI

I compiled my new kernel with options SC_PIXEL_MODE and VESA enabled.

My loader.conf loads VESA (vesa_load="YES")

my goal is to have a decent console resolution, but I'm not able to make vidcontrol work.

vidcontrol -i mode returns many modes; of those, i'd like to enable MODE_279, which is 1024x768x16 with 8x16 font.

vidcontrol MODE_279 seems not to be the right input, because vidcontrol replies that sintax is not correct, displaying various options and their usage.

vidcontrol VESA_800x600 works, but it is horribly unusable.

anyone can give me an advice on how making it work?

ah, i set my rc.conf load allscreens_mode=MODE_279, but nothing changes.

thanks in advance


----------



## jarod (Apr 25, 2009)




----------

